# Moose Tag - who's drawn and who still putting in?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Who's in the UT moose tag game? Who has the most points around here? I believe Dallan is up there(?) I'm at 20 points and could still be years off.

Who's already drawn a moose tag? I've been bouncing between putting in for the Wasatch and East Canyon tags. I saw one monster this past fall that I'd love to run into with a tag in my hand.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately I am! I went into this years draw with 16 points. In other words....I have about a lifetime before I draw.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> Who's in the UT moose tag game? Who has the most points around here? I know Dallan is up there I believe(?) I'm at 20 points and could still be years off.


I have 21 points currently.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got 1 now, so you know, I've pretty much got this in the bag.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My dad left a handful of moose points on the table to jump into the bison pool this year. Even with fewer points, his odds should be way better for the bison hunt he put in for this year than the moose hunt he had been applying for.

I have two cow moose points and no expectation to ever draw. The Utah moose draws are a joke for someone who entered the game as late as I did, and lately, odds on the cows have been just as bad as odds on the bulls. The new management plan might change that up, though.

I don't think you'll go wrong if you choose East Canyon. My friends and I have seen a lot of moose on that unit the past few years during the elk hunts. We mostly hunt in the protected watershed, where no horses or off-road vehicles are allowed. If you hunt there, take a lot of help with you (I might be willing :mrgreen. I can't say much about the Wasatch, but with as popular as it is, I doubt it can be too bad either.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm out and didn't put my kids in for moose. I drew a UT tag over a decade ago- but only because I had so many points they didn't have a choice but to give me a tag. Shot a nice bull. Drew WY in '14 and shot a bull with my family there. That was fun too. I wish everyone could draw and hunt them at some point. Problem is 20 or 21 points is still a decade or two from guaranteed drawing the high demand units....

..


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m putting in for more than just a point this year for my very first time. I don’t have a snowballs chance in hell but figured I might as well.

I have 9 points and am putting in for the South Rich I think? Up north of Causey Res. Area...I’ve seen many very nice bulls up there on horseback.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

gdog said:


> Who's in the UT moose tag game? Who has the most points around here? I believe Dallan is up there(?) I'm at 20 points and could still be years off.
> 
> Who's already drawn a moose tag? I've been bouncing between putting in for the Wasatch and East Canyon tags. I saw one monster this past fall that I'd love to run into with a tag in my hand.


You can't go wrong with Wasatch, I saw an insane amount of moose bow hunting last year. One of them was a pretty nice bull. If you draw, let me know and I can show you where he was hanging out.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

9 points for moose, no real desire to hunt any of the other OIAL species though.

My grandfather drew back in 2005 and shot a nice bull and we typically see a number of good bulls every year while wandering the hills.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I've got 1 now, so you know, I've pretty much got this in the bag.


Seems on every LE or OIL hunt there is "that guy" who drew with 1 point or less.

-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

the wife and myself are stuck in the bison pool. each with 19 points. so you don't have to worry about us. by the time i get this bison i will be too old to attempt the moose or any other oil species i think.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think 3arabians has a number of moose points. Just a hunch though.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

17 points here. Too far in to change to anything else now....


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am at 16 points the wife is at 13 hopefully in the next 6 years one of us will draw


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> I think 3arabians has a number of moose points. Just a hunch though.


A pathetic 12 points going in this year. No chance at all. I cant believe I fell for that prank last year!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It took me 18 points to draw my goat tag, so I’m started fresh this year in the once in a lifetime pool. I don’t figure I’ll ever live long enough to draw a moose tag so I saved my $10 and bought a bag of Cheetos and a six pack of beer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> I am at 16 points the wife is at 13 hopefully in the next 6 years one of us will draw


Man...I hope you do too, but with 16 points...its gonna be a looooong haul for a guarantee bull tag.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

10 points here. Hoping to draw before I kick the bucket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey...at least we can all commiserate together....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Those pics always make me sad. 16 points would take 50+ years for a guaranteed tag. Of course it won't take that long because many of those people ahead will die and be removed from the draw......

My kids have sheep points so they better live long lives and hope the draw system is the same in 60 years...... (sarcasm intended)

..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

14 moose points for me. I started putting in for the CWMU units with the best draw odds. I figure one of the suckier Utah moose hunts would be better than never hunting moose in Utah at all. Hell, I may never even draw that sucky Utah CWMU moose tag.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

gdog said:


> Hey...at least we can all commiserate together....


If 50% of tags go to the highest point holders, then how come some bonus permits went to people with less than 22 points? Chosen Unit perhaps?

Also find it interesting that none of the regular permits went to those remaining people with 22/21points. Even if those were all random, I'd expect at least one person with 22 chances of drawing a low number to have drawn.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I currently have 3 points, looks like I'll be waiting a while.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

21 points for me still could take a while.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I drew a cow moose tag on thr E Canyon-N Davis unit back in 2008. Saw bulls galore, but didn't punch the tag until the 2nd to last day. Had a great time...those animals are HUGE! With the moose troubles of late, we don't see near as many on that unit as we used to, but if I was putting in for bull moose, i'd probably put in for the unit since it has some of the better odds. I'd just plan on working my tail off to find a good bull once tag was in hand.

After drawing my sheep tag in 2015, I started putting in for mountain goats. I figure that's probably the only OIL species that I have a snowball's chance in hell of drawing before i'm too old to care.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i wonder who the guy or gal is that has the 24 points and only keeps putting in for the point each year? are they waiting until the average of a group will be a guaranteed draw?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

My hunting buddy as 22. So on Wasatch, according to the #'s, he has a 1 in 4 chance to draw his moose tag this year. I have 15 and will probably never draw at the age of 40.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Only 2,787 others lined up in front of me!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Packout said:


> Those pics always make me sad. 16 points would take 50+ years for a guaranteed tag. Of course it won't take that long because many of those people ahead will die and be removed from the draw......
> 
> My kids have sheep points so they better live long lives and hope the draw system is the same in 60 years...... (sarcasm intended)
> 
> ..


If it makes you feel any better, more people drew moose permits with less than 16 points - than more than 16 points.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I like my nonresident odds ~ 1:1644 (So you're saying there's a chance?!?!?), maybe I should've applied instead of just buying a point!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I like my nonresident odds ~ 1:1644 (So you're saying there's a chance?!?!?), maybe I should've applied instead of just buying a point!


Yep, ya can't draw if you are just going for a point. And every year there are quite a few that draw with very few points.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Both my Dad and I have 21 moose points . My Wife has 19 pts. 

My brother drew with zero...


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 20 going in this year. My son drew Wasatch last year with 15 so there is hope although very little.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to the fish and game office to put in for a swan tag, they told me I was early that the line was for moose so I put in for moose. I drew with 0 points and it cost me 25.00. They posted the results in the Sunday morning paper is how I found out I drew. That ages me I guess. I would be happy to bring my horse and help someone pack out though.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 7 points. gonna keep throwing $10 a year at it. don't expect to draw until my kids are in college


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

35whelen said:


> I have 7 points. gonna keep throwing $10 a year at it. don't expect to draw until my *great great grandkids are in college


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

callofthewild said:


> i wonder who the guy or gal is that has the 24 points and only keeps putting in for the point each year? are they waiting until the average of a group will be a guaranteed draw?


There are no group apps with OIL...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe one of my kids will be a Dr and pay for me to go on a guided moose hunt up north somewhere. then I will only have to wait till they finish college, med school, residency and become a partner in a practice somewhere. thats only 35 yrs tops.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> I went to the fish and game office to put in for a swan tag, they told me I was early that the line was for moose so I put in for moose. I drew with 0 points and it cost me 25.00. They posted the results in the Sunday morning paper is how I found out I drew. That ages me I guess. I would be happy to bring my horse and help someone pack out though.


Now that's a great offer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in with 6 points for the North Slope. My great grandpa put in every year since the point system was established and unfortunately passed away last year without ever drawing. In about 30 years hopefully I can get one for him when I finally draw.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

T-dubs-42 said:


> I'm in with 6 points for the North Slope. My great grandpa put in every year since the point system was established and unfortunately passed away last year without ever drawing. In about 300 years hopefully I can get one for him when I finally draw.


There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i went in the draw with 15 points this year. not plan on drawing/ but I might as well start trying to draw the tag since im buying points and getting up there in age. My luck I will draw when there no moose left.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They way that Utah's draw is set up there is no real reason to just buy points, that is unless you really don't want to draw the tag until you are at a certain point in your life. And even then who says that you are even going to draw then. 

Every year there are people that draw with very few points or none at all. Granted not many do but some do.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The only reason to buy a point would be if you knew that you realistically could not do the hunt that year. A OIL tag is a commitment, and if you only had a couple of days that year, it probably is not worth it. I've had that be the case in my life before when filling out the applications.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

11. Had I known better I'd be sitting at 19... :-(


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad part is the rich guy can buy a Moose tag every single year.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Sad part is the rich guy can buy a Moose tag every single year.
> 
> -DallanC


Speaking of which, does anyone know the going rate for a Utah CWMU moose tag?

(And no, I'm not a rich guy. :-( Just curious.)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I know that I saw a handful in 2014-2015 advertised between $10-12k, which included the guide and lodging.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I know that I saw a handful in 2014-2015 advertised between $10-12k, which included the guide and lodging.


Which is $10K less than a guided Alaskan hunt.

Johnnycake, you need to get the moose figure out up there, then we can trade off and come up a couple of us at a time and you can take us out get get one of them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Johnnycake, you need to get the moose figure out up there, then we can trade off and come up a couple of us at a time and you can take us out get get one of them.


What he said...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Which is $10K less than a guided Alaskan hunt.
> 
> Johnnycake, you need to get the moose figure out up there, then we can trade off and come up a couple of us at a time and you can take us out get get one of them.


Yeah...so get a flat bottomed jet boat and/or plane...carry the one...round to the nearest decimal...

Somehow I don't see my wife buying that particular mathemagic trick.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my story....

http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-b..._thread&om=2390&forum=DCForumID30&archive=yes


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> 9 points for moose, no real desire to hunt any of the other OIAL species though.
> 
> My grandfather drew back in 2005 and shot a nice bull and we typically see a number of good bulls every year while wandering the hills.


UPDATE: I withdrew my moose application this morning and reapplied for a bonus point for a different OIAL species. The thought of being 300+ years out with 9 points for the unit that I've been applying for moose was too much so there's one less guy in the moose pool now... you're welcome.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And you think that any of the other OIL tags is much better?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> And you think that any of the other OIL tags is much better?


Statistically, yes. Bison and goat permit numbers are both generally increasing as opposed to moose tags decreasing (age objective changes this spring will require some reevaluation of this after proposed tag numbers are released). Even more extreme, if you look at nanny and cow hunts the odds become WAY better than a 300 yr wait for a tag. Even if you start from 0 points and hold tag numbers constant.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Critter said:


> And you think that any of the other OIL tags is much better?


To be candid, yes, yes I do... and not just a little bit better... a lot better.

Based upon the 2017 applicant pool:
A moose point carries the lowest overall value, each point increases your "drawing odds" by 0.035%.
A rocky mountain bighorn point... 0.044%
A desert bighorn point... 0.062%
A bison point... 0.117%
A mountain goat point... 0.127%

I consider these points as an investment, and I would prefer an ROI three and a half times what I'm currently getting.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

18 points going in this year. Still a few years away from a guarantee, but there aren't very many hunters ahead of me for the unit I'm trying for.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

I am one of the few that can be added to the Great Utah luck draw system we have set up. I ended up drawing back in 2006 with 4 points.
Thanks to a forum (not this one)(but one very similar!) I was able to receive direction and help from various individuals who wanted to share info and pointing me in the direction to have a successful hunt. Still is one of the greatest hunts I have been on!! So don't give up even though you are holding only a small amount of points!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I am in as well, 15 Points. I should have jumped ship a few years ago. Oh well, I guess at this point it is what it is.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> The only reason to buy a point would be if you knew that you realistically could not do the hunt that year. A OIL tag is a commitment, and if you only had a couple of days that year, it probably is not worth it. I've had that be the case in my life before when filling out the applications.


^This

Plus other variables like cost, experience, etc. I would need to save up $$ to pay for the tag which isn't possible for all of us when you have a late in life student loan, unexpected but manageable medical debt, first home, trying to start a family, etc.

Plus, I want to make sure I have the field experience and skill in place before committing to a OIL permit. I have good luck finding moose but the rest and even the scouting are anything but certain.

I have 3 points but may have to reconsider OIL species with this data. I'm intimidated by the idea of Bison and the only other animal that sounds interesting is Rocky Mt Bighorn and would love to hunt them on the Green.

So much to learn as a newb.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I drew a cow moose tag last year (2017). I had max points (11). When I got out of the service and moved back to Utah many moons ago I choose mtn goat as my OIL animal as I figured I could draw it (and I did in 2010!). I knew moose was a lost cause so when they started offering cow moose points I got in on the ground floor. The years where they offered no tags I still bought points and it paid off last year. Even with max points I was still very lucky to draw the Ogden West tag.

It was a fun hunt and only lasted one day. Now I eat moose meat 3-4 days a week and am pretty spoiled. I'm going to miss this meat when I'm out. This and mountain goat have been the best wild game meat I have eaten.


----------

